# Exercise - How much does it take to tire your pup out?



## Hrachia (Dec 10, 2011)

Just a general inquiry on how much exercise you give your dogs daily.

As for me, mine has become my alarm clock replacement. She wakes me up every morning around 5 - 5:30 am for an hour or two of fetch before I get ready for work. Then once I am home from work I play an hour to two of fetch with her in addition to the walk. Weekend mornings I spend about 4 hours playing fetch with her starting early in the morning, and then probably another 3 to 4 hours accumulated through out the day. She is almost 6 months old, and doesn't ever seem to want to slow down. I toss in a few wrestling matches probably once a week to when she gets to rowdy.

I call it my new puppy work out plan.

But in the end she tires me out more then I tire her out.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

They do tend to take alot to wear them out. Did you get a chance to look at this thread yet? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/111084-proper-exercise-puppies.html


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think playing fetch for 7 to 8 hours is a lot for
a dog. 7 to 8 hours of fetch for a puppy i think that's
pushing it.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

Hrachia said:


> Just a general inquiry on how much exercise you give your dogs daily.
> 
> As for me, mine has become my alarm clock replacement. She wakes me up every morning around 5 - 5:30 am for an hour or two of fetch before I get ready for work. Then once I am home from work I play an hour to two of fetch with her in addition to the walk. Weekend mornings I spend about 4 hours playing fetch with her starting early in the morning, and then probably another 3 to 4 hours accumulated through out the day. She is almost 6 months old, and doesn't ever seem to want to slow down. I toss in a few wrestling matches probably once a week to when she gets to rowdy.
> 
> ...


I wish I was as fit as you


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would throw in some mental work for the pup. Balance mental/physical and that might work better and tire her out more quickly


----------



## Hrachia (Dec 10, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I would throw in some mental work for the pup. Balance mental/physical and that might work better and tire her out more quickly


I definitely agree, mental activity does tire her out more quickly.

My question wasn't direct to how to tire your pup, was just wondering how much effort others put in with their dogs. Thanks for all your feedback, appreciate it.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

It doesn't take much to tire my girl out. A quick off-leash run and then she's laying on the cool grass but she recovers almost instantly for more. But to fully tire her out and have her knocked out for long hours, training. Mental activities knocks my girl out for 4 hours tops (with no interruptions).


----------



## minerva_deluthe (May 6, 2012)

Well, mine is a lot younger (11 weeks). She is tired out for most of the day if she has a good long walk (more than an hour, including some offleash time). Often she gets less than that though, so a shorter leash walk (45 mins), some playtime, some training, and a lot of chew toys are the usual routine around here. I find if she is overly hyper in the house, about 10-15 mins of training with liver treats fixes the situation and she crashes out for awhile.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm exhausted just reading your post . When Mac was that age I worked from home so I could break up the playing/exercising into shorter spurts of time. I cannot imagine working full time and doing it. I would say that between my husband, the kids I used to pay to come over and myself, he got about 4 hours of exercise a day. He usually got bored playing fetch and wanted to play chase. Plus we went swimming almost every day. In the house I would hide treats or put them in places difficult to get to hoping that would stimulate him mentally. And I'd practice his tricks with him a few times a day for short periods.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I know you said you weren't looking for advice, but honestly if you're getting tired out like I would be if I were you  Not saying you are but if you are...I'd suggest changing up the route with other activities. Thats the advice I was given when I was so exhausted one day I actually started crying. LOL


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Cedar doesn't get tired out, ever. She will go hard for 12 hours straight and be begging for more. I've just learned to accept that she's a very athletic dog that has endless energy and that nothing I do will truly tire her out. Doesn't matter how much mental stimulation I work in, Cedar is always begging for more fetch, more swimming, more play fighting, etc. 

Titan gets tired out fairly easily. An hour hike with a bit of swimming and he's ready for a big nap.


----------



## Hrachia (Dec 10, 2011)

Same hear Shaner, which is kinda difficult now since I had her spayed and am not supposed to let her move around to much. So difficult keeping her still.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan has endless energy and almost never tires.. he will rest, but pick up the leash or a stick and he's ready to go again.. Ex: yesterday I took him for a 4 mile run in 85 degree heat and it was humid (need not worry, we had water and a swimming break) he was utterly exhausted, so I thought. Got home and he went straight for the water then colapsed on the tile... only to see me go to the door for the mail and BAM all energy lost was restored.... we played fetch for another 30 minutes. I only wish I had that kind of energy right now.


----------



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

*Some of the threads here have scared me...*

Some of the threads here on puppy exercise have scared me because of all the joint problems and reading about other peoples puppies getting tired after mile long walks. 

At 9 weeks old my pup had two sets of shot done and I finally talked to the vet about what outside activities I could do with him because he had TOO much energy to keep inside. He was going nuts, so she said I could take him out, but be careful he doesnt eat anything or share water with anyone/thing and bath him afterwards. So we started doing some off leash hiking because I got lucky and he listens to "leave it" and wont eat poop or anything. He's 11 weeks old now and can easily do 4 miles off leash on dirt with hills and everything. EASILY...he comes home still energetic but I'm afraid to have him hike longer. 

I worry about his joints, but he goes nutso without a LOT of mental and physical stimulation. 

So I'm lucky and have a large grassy park close by. We walk there every morning for 30 minutes of running around the field and chasing toys or leaves. Then I go to work for 2 hours. Come home, go to park again, come back and do about 30 minutes of training. Then go to the park AGAIN before I go back to work at 2. At 3:30 my friend comes and picks him up to play in her back yard with her dog for 2 or 3 hours. I come home at 6 to a crazy energetic pup. We work with the flirt pole at the time, or go back to the park and do some more training. I also make him work for all his meals. I had it in small portions around the house and he has to sniff it out to eat. he LOVES that. 

then we go up stairs and I write or do school while he romps with his toys for another hour or two before he finally falls asleep. He sleeps 8 or so hours straight and we're up again in the morning. ON the weekends we do even more because I'm home all day and this dog never ever stops. Never


----------



## Tauntingbull (May 17, 2014)

Great Thread


----------

